# Anno 1404 ohne Keycode!



## pat70 (9. November 2009)

Hallo Leute ,
hab mir anno 1404 zugelegt und installiert  sowie den  Patch 1.1 vorm ersten Start draufgezogen . Jetzt konnte ich schon mehrere Szenarien und Endlosspiel zocken ohne jemals den Install keycode einzugeben . Wie kann das sein?


----------



## midnight (9. November 2009)

Ja, der Patch entfernt den Kopierschutz vollständig. So vollständig, dass man nichtmal nen Key eingeben muss  Hab mich auch gewundert, aber warum halt nicht 
Viel schlimmer find ich, dass die Onlinefunktion unter W7 nicht läuft...

so far


----------



## pat70 (9. November 2009)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort .
Erst so ein Wirbel wegen TAGES und dann entfernt der erste Patch den Kopierschutz ?


----------



## midnight (9. November 2009)

Besser spät als nie (= Aber wie gesagt, ein Patch für W7 wäre mir echt lieber 

so far


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2009)

vielleicht hat sich das spiel ganz einfach gut genug verkauft, so dass die raubkopier-panik verflogen war und man dann meinte, dass die kundenfreundlichkeit über eventuell doch noch folgenden raubkopien steht...?


----------



## Devil Dante (16. Dezember 2009)

Boa das hab ich noch gar nicht gewusst dann kann ichs ja gleich mal auf meinem Laptop installieren ohne ne Key-Aktivierung zu verlieren


----------



## Genghis99 (16. Dezember 2009)

Devil Dante schrieb:


> Boa das hab ich noch gar nicht gewusst dann kann ichs ja gleich mal auf meinem Laptop installieren ohne ne Key-Aktivierung zu verlieren



Dann spiel aber den *Patch* Ubisoft - ANNO 1404 ein, bevor du es startest, sonst hat dich "Tages" am Wickel und du must beim Start aktivieren.


----------



## nfsgame (16. Dezember 2009)

Das war bei Gothic 3 auch so, am Ende wurde der Kopierschutz komplett entfernt.


----------

